# Tim Thomas wants to be back in Dallas



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Tim Thomas is eager to return to the NBA after missing most of last season to take care of his ill wife.
> 
> He's eager to return to the Dallas Mavericks, too.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5407131&campaign=rss&source=DALLASHeadlines


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This guy is a great fit off the bench. He spreads the floor as a consistent shooter and actually had a couple games where he was the leading scorer (not just off the bench, for the entire game). He can be lights-out at times. Nothing wrong with 7.5 points in 15 minutes.


----------

